# Took my dog a walk in the park only to be cured?for a moment



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I walked my dog for around 40 minutes (while day dreaming all the way through it), then when I got to my bench, I sat down?.Then I noticed the trees I was looking at being draw in towards their middle (and anything else I looked at), moments later I felt ? ?normal?? I looked down at the floor and it seemed so far down, and the trees, I could notice how far away they were from each other, even the trees in the distance. I then put my glasses on? and the details was ?wow? it over whelmed me? I then walked up to tree and it was ?real?? I then noticed I didn?t have the ?sense? I always have with DR/DP and I couldn?t go back in my mind? I was ?out? there, It was ?wonderful? but soon after with out me knowing it, I went back to my normal DR/DP self.

The only thing different was I wasn?t wearing my glasses, and lately I?ve noticed my PC screen going all ?messed? up as if the words and everything else on the screen were moving.

Made me feel?. Huh? No, I didn?t ?feel? an emotion; I ?thought? I have a chance to get out of this DR/DP shite.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's cool that you at least got to experience for a moment. It does suck though because it's a tease.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I do like to be teased thought, so many having some fun before my DR/DP ends... is fine ... heh :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I took the bitch for another walk... but when i sat down, I didn't happen this time. I think it was down to it snowing... I wasn't able to relax.

It was funny thought, my doggy kept getting snow balls under her paws and so every 10 mins i'd have to knock it off... heh bless the bitch.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn, that's hawt =).

I myself had a brief 5-10 min period of normality after thinking about a post i read on here. I looked up and around everything was yo clear and real it was wonderful. I tried to think of something i usuaully would ponder about while having a DP episode... My mind wouldn't allow it. I wasn't able to think deep like i did with DP. I was able to look at myself as normal.

I hope this happens again for you Puppet, =)


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

I myself do get those tease moments at times. Unfortunately, I find out that what would help me out once or twice before won't work as effectively afterwards. It's as if I'm endlessly using different methods of trying to find the right stimulus to the way out of DP/DR. So far, I found no permanent solution.

However, upon reflecting on this pattern, I think there's something valuable learned. My guess is that the real solution to the problem should not merely depend on a technique or an external stimulus, but it's something from within. This seems stupidly obvious, but it's what's stimulated that really counts. Recently, whenever I get these tease moments, I try to recall more of what "normal" feels like rather than the stimulus that made me feel normal. Personally, I like to focus on how my feet feel the ground, my bottom to my seat, and my eyes to my surroundings, etc. during these moments. Most importantly, I try to remember what my state of mind is like, which is extremely difficult, but well worth it. Afterwards, I believe that there were even times when I can feel normal at will. Unfortunately, it may just be for me though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello *Lynch Mob*, which post makes you feel normal?

Yeah me too, I want to be an adult some time in my life? and I?ll have more chance when I?m rid of DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello *Ni Hi Li St*; Ah so it seem as if your DR/DP knows how to correct it?s mistakes and doesn?t allow you to sense normality by using the same method again? that totally sucks =*(.

Thank you for your reply as well Ni Hi Li St, it made for a good read =)


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

shoot, i was trying to edit my old post, but i replied to it instead...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> shoot, i was trying to edit my old post, but i replied to it instead...


"OWNED"... lol :lol: sorry, i'm a kid at the moment :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

It happened again today... 



> Then I noticed the trees I was looking at being draw in towards their middle (and anything else I looked at)


It's "Vertigo"... felt as if the background was zooming in out on it's self, as if my 2D sense was being pushed out to become 3D for a moment, but today it lasted for much much longer... When I can, I?m going to post a photo of what I see when I sit down.

I just felt one with nature, I wanted to strip naked and roll in the mud because I didn't feel judged or pressured into making a "move"... I felt so relaxed and "real"... no man made objects in sight. =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

This is what I see when I sit down; I focus on the middle tree:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I had a dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww... here:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> It's "Vertigo"... felt as if the background was zooming in out on it's self


It's called Dolly Zoom, it's stated here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization










For me it wasn't zooming in, It was zooming out.


----------



## Paideuo (Nov 2, 2006)

I would give anything and everything to be able to sit in a dark room and, for once in years, not see a sea of undulating and fluctuating static - to see just a plain, flat, still, and monochrome wall in perfect focus - if it should be but for five minutes.

As something of an aside, I was sitting in a dark room the other day and the static really started to get to me. I came very close to screaming at the top of my lungs. The feelings of helplessness and powerlessness started to build precipitately and I felt so overwhelmed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

visual snow?










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_snow

I don?t have ?white spots? which are classes as being this visual snow, I do how ever have multipliable colours which look like a ?tv screen with no reception?, I get this when there?s no light? I ?think? it?s pretty normal.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Aww... here:


Aww indeed, PETA: save the dogs! Especially the labrador pups.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What the hell is that, some sort of blow up dog? :shock:










3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> What the hell is that, some sort of blow up dog?



huh? what are you on about? it's a dog playing dead 

Or as a "Jolly Well Spoken Twot" would say:

Huh? what aaare you, one's old bean, ohn about? it's ah dog playing dead Absolutely top hole - I have to say.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

What doh you, one's old bean, knoh? aaare you, one's old bean, ah knoh it all? Jolly good show old bean!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Cum now, One is expressing one?s self?

Besides 'a' i?m dyslexic 'n li' ta kna 'a things fettle.

Oh my! ? is that reverse psychology you?re using? I find myself ?wanting? to be placed in the detention room? *bites lip*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"
"I must torment miss_starling"


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Oups, did I go make? ?A? mistake there? such a ?pity?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh noh, what have one done? one is soh sorry! it shant happen again! Don't you know?

*licks your brown boot*?*pulls a hair outta his mouth*? One is not fone of haair. Jolly good show old bean!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> There's a pixel missing from the word "miss" on the third line.


I do believe she made you look though, young chap.
Didn't you, I must say, I had a jolly old laugh at that one :lol:

3098 :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

The power she has over me... How little I feel?

I so pathetic?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Please Darren, don't say I have control over you.  You are worth more than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Please Darren, don't say I have control over you.  You are worth more than that.



As I have my own dog... you have yours... *Tries to ease the grip of his collar*... you always saw me as a puppy, guess you got what you wanted?

It?s ironic how I'm inferior to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a phoney being.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not recall signing an ?agreement?? did I miss the ?hints?? why is it that I do not ?even? know what game we play? Have I broken one of the rules? is that why we?re being open now?

You think that dog was for you? How big headed are you? Tigersuit quoted ?I wish I had a dog.? So I gave him one. See how important you ?think? you are? Although later I?ll admit I did link it to you because I wanted your attention, I wanted you to listen because it made me feel worthwhile? I did not plan for this, I don?t even know how it happened?

You are in charge of your own life? You know I know that isn?t the case? you are just like me, you know what I want? and yet you don?t give it me? and so you of all people ?should? be able to understand why the people you seek attention from do not give it you? as well.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

> First of all, you are right, I suffer from big-headedness. I think it's a defense. It's the one thing that makes me think I am surely going mad.
> 
> But you know, Darren, I posted a picture of a white dog that was lying dead in another thread, and you know I was refering to the "Em_Pup" theme.
> 
> ...


You make for a great victim Rozanne. *Claps*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I got him a fake dog because I wouldn't be able to post him an alive dog. simple as. Although why need I justify myself to you? I ponder?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't want to be the victim or the abuser.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Be yourself then.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

As a friend, yes I would... but seeing as we're no longer friends:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------

